# Rhythm of TIME (Updated after 4 months)



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

I can't find out the last update of my tank so I open the new topic for this time....
I have changed some small details such as the foreground plants, re-arranged the stream and added some driftwood to the left side...

Here is some pics, please give me some comments & advise!
Thank.


----------



## hooha (Apr 21, 2005)

here you go:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/aquascaping/37009-rhythm-time-process.html
you can find your old posts by clicking on your profile and going to "find more posts by this person"

It's matured very nicely, nice work


----------



## messy_da_legend (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks very nice, but I'm not sure about the stream. Personally, and it's only my opinion, I would have used darker stones, all different sizes, and just lined the edge of the stream. 
The two stems on the far left could be trimmed to make them bush out a bit more, and I'd move the single stem on the left. 
I would then go for tall, grassy plants or more stem plants of a different shape than you have already for both back corners, leaving a lower section in the middle above the moss. 

Thats just my personal opinion to further improve a very nice scape. 

What's the fauna in this tank? I can see otos, but I was wondering if you have any schoolng fish?

HTH, 

Tom


----------



## ranmasatome (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Blue,

I like the tank...and i think the plants all look really healthy...
However, i feel that the white rocks in the stream makes it look fake.
In Nature, i have almost never seen a river with rocks all about the same size and all the same colour.
Perhaps a little tweeking there?


----------



## patrick76 (May 21, 2007)

Looks great, plants look great, i love the wood that you have used.  I agree with everone else the rocks need to be different shapes. Maybe little different color.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

It looks good! However the stream stands out from the rest of the scape to much. It's too light in color, due to the stones that you added. I liked the way the stream looked in the old pics.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank all! your comments is very precious to me, I think that when rocks will be cover by green algae, it may look more natural...I will add some more white sand to make the stream cooller... 


> What's the fauna in this tank? I can see otos, but I was wondering if you have any schoolng fish?


I have 5 otos and 1 yeallow algea eating catfish, last time there are 10 rasbora but I have removed them b'cause they seem to eat my new hatching red cherry shimps. Do you have suggestions about which kind of fish that safe for litle shimps?

Here is some more pics with differrent way of lighting use:


----------



## Quantronghoang (Jan 31, 2006)

Man those rocks really make your stream look so weird. remove'em and I think it'll be better. When the ground cover plants growing up, this will be a nice scape.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

See ? Just like i've mentioned before,the rock look not very natural at all  Mọi người đều nghĩ giống em cả thấy ko ?


----------



## crispo069 (Mar 13, 2007)

As impressed as I am with your scape, I must agree with everyone else regarding the stream.....those stones just dont belong in that tank. They are very unnatural looking. Even when they get covered with algae, they will still look out of place. Otherwise, the tank looks great.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

try to get the Toninas out then replace it with Rotala "Green".rotala looks more useful than Tonina in this scape.


----------



## crazhzone (Oct 6, 2005)

the size of rocks look too similar, try to find various size of rocks, maybe it will make the stream more natural and the time will paint the old color into those rocks … and finish….
I’m looking forward to see the great stream

cheeeeeeeeeeeerrrrrrrrrrsssssss


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Please see my updated layout after 10 months:










I have added some rocks with fissidens nobilis collected from nature and it grows very good in my tank. All kind of mosses are in good condition even no CO2 injected....

Thank!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What a difference! That really looks great! Your stream looks much better! The new moss covered rocks look natural - maybe a little fill in between then so they don't look so much like little balls. Vals on the left really look nice too. Like the neons. Your foreground looks great!


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Big improvement, looks really nice now.


----------



## ballsmyberries (Feb 21, 2007)

the rocks, remove it and get some different sizes of rocks which is big and small and also darker colours....

apart from that, i gotta to say it's a pretty nice looking tank....


----------



## Amazon_Replica (Nov 24, 2007)

looks great, it looks like a stream coming from a mountain in the distance.


----------



## Blue_Dolphinvn (Nov 12, 2006)

Thank for your comments!
I will change the layout soon for the new year time, remove rocks and add some more driftwood, wait for my updated pics....


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

The layout looks very mysteriuos now. I love the depth of it. "Rhytm of time" fits this one perfectly


----------

